# Where have the threads gone??



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Wonder if anyone can help me?  

Ive been posting on 2 threads recently 

one was telling the child about the donor

other one was

epigenics or something like that

Any idean where they have gone, cos i cant find them anywhere


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Slycett, the epigenetics thread is down on page 2 (hasn't been posted on for the last week or two).  The telling the donor thread was whisked away by Admin to investigate complaints / bullying.  

A-Mx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooo i say   Hmmmm do u know if they'll let us have it back


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I hope so, I found that thread really helpful.
P


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I find both threads really useful.  I particularly find the range of views around telling children about their donors incredibly helpful as they are all expressed in the same place and open my eyes to options or points of view I might never have come across otherwise - hopefully leading me to better decisions with respect to my own family's circumstances (one son conceived with my own eggs and donor sperm, and a hoped for second to be conceived using donor eggs and sperm).  Here's hoping that this thread returns very soon.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I second (or is it third?!) that

The telling the child thread is one I don't think I've personally posted on yet but I've been following the discussion with interest and found it really useful in helping me examine my own thought processes around DE..

Hopefully they'll bring it back soon once any issues have been ironed out - although we may not always agree with eachother, the healthy debate is what makes it so interesting and thought provoking  

Suitcase
x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope the administrators are reading this because it was a really open and honest debate - and for many of us the only forum in which to have it. Please bring it back!!
cazx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I am sure that at such time as the Site Management have concluded their investigations around the complaints we have received they will put the thread back probably minus the offending posts.

In the meantime perhaps just a little patience while this is investigated.    I'm sure we all agree that an open and honest debate is useful and productive howeve once that crosses the line into something more serious it has to be dealt with according to our policies.

Thanks for your patience.

Axxxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I'd just like to add that I found the information on that thread really useful and I hadn't manged to digest / read it all.  There were also some really good links and I was going to browse back when i had space to do some deeper thinking around the issues discussed.  So please once its tweaked I'd really like to be able to see it again as it had some very valuable content.  

LucyMxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd like to echo what Lucy has said....I cant remember what was said that was not on? Can anyone?!
Cazx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Caz - I think there was some debate about whether to tell the child about their donor origins or not....and the debate got quite heated at one point...

Like you, I hope the thread makes its way back once any offending comments have been reviewed etc  -I found it very useful to have somewhere to discuss these topics (although of course it's quite unacceptable if healthy debate turns into something more negative and it's good that the admin here are quick to pick up on these things)

Suitcase
x


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd love to have the thread back on telling the child. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to read it and its one of the things I'm battling with in my decision to go DE or not so I'd love to read some views on the subject.

Karen


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty sure I was involved in the debate - but dont remember it being offensive. Guess its one of those subjects that people have strong and emotional views on......anyway please bring it back FF....we promise to behave and play nicely!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

You're welcome to come and talk to me on my thread about genetic illnesses and a change that means drs are supposed to tell people!! Someone has come on to accuse me of pushing the "tell" line... feel free to come and talk in there (but please be kind and polite!)


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

Downredggirl what's your thread called?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

karen said:


> Downredggirl what's your thread called?


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209070.0


----------

